# Need help on Food...Fromm's ..OR?



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello my SM friends and all!

As I recently posted Maggie turned 1 year old on January 13th. The breeder I got Maggie from raises show dogs & Maggie's dad is a champion & was shown in 2014. They feed and recommend Life's Abundance dog food to any and all puppies they raise that goes to a new home. Life's Abundance has never had a recall, they do not store large quantities and is fresh and grain free. It is formulated by a holistic vet, by the name of Jane Bicks. Of course all of this is available on internet to get more info.

The problem is for me, you have to order it online directly from them and of course pay a big shipping fee. it's not a matter of money, but I would also like the convenience to buy it locally and no one here sells it.

So, now I want to order something I can get without paying for shipping, which can be up to $12.00 each time. I have read on here many of you use Fromm's. Fromm's can be found at boutique type dog stores. We have one in my area. I went there today to discuss Fromm's and look at their many different formulas. I was given samples to try. They have grain free and that is what I would be most interested in.

Sooooo...my question is to you who use Fromm's...What formula have you found to be the one your baby likes or why you chose that one over the others? Also, Maggie has not had tear stain issues or any staining at all. I'm really worried that if I change foods will that happen, as I have read on here some of you have experienced that with Fromm's or even some digestive issues. I think I have read every post about Fromm's on here...some were dated...so I would like to know your experiences with the food recently.
OR...if you recommend something else!

Thanks again in advance for all your time for responding and help!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Trisha I have Matilda on Fromm's, I also tried the samples, Matilda likes the grain free lamb and lental, I like the size of the kibble. Matilda has never had tear staining, now that Maddie is here I want to switch her to Fromm's also, I tried today to give her a few kibbles she turned her nose up at it, she eats wet food with dry kibble now, I want to get her off the wet food and have her just eat kibble, once again I will get samples and just maybe they will like the same kind, hopefully it won't cause tear staining.

I hate ordering kibble on line, it takes to long to get it and I hate the shipping cost:blink:

Your Maggie is a beauty


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We use salmon Tunalini as a snack instead of buying treats. They love it.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you, Paula for the compliment on Maggie! Yes, these Maltese are very picky when it comes to food. Sometimes it's trial and error! My other Maltese was not picky at all, but this little girl really is! I gave her a little bit of a sample today...as I know it's important to introduce new foods slowly and in small quantities so not to cause digestive issues. She seemed to love it! It was the Surf & Turf (grain free). I hate having to order online & pay the shipping if I can find a similar healthy food for her and be able to get locally. But the last thing I want is any problems with staining...as that has been one issue I have not had to deal with. My late Roxy always had some staining issues all her life. So I was trying to get input from others on Fromm's food. Thanks for taking the time to respond...your info and others is invaluable and appreciated always!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We use the Chicken and Vegetable. Boo has an iron stomach and liked all of the flavors and did great, but Zach has a sensitive tummy and this one he loves and Poops are normal! Zach use to be on prescription for the first 7 years of his life, but FROMM worked even better than the prescription. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We used Whitefish and Potato with has a rather low protein and crude fat and Both Chrissy and Snuggles loved it. We had to switch to Solid Gold Blendz (lower protein and crude fat) because Chrissy developed Pancreatitis.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laurel is on Grain free Salmon Tunalini, and my other three are on Chicken A la Veggie right now but we use the different flavors as well. They like them all. No tear stains here. I do add green beans , carrots, or different veggies to their kibble. They also eat Fresh Pet as a topper on the kibble.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, Right completely forgot about the absolutely no tear stains and I don't even have to wipe anymore.




Furbabies mom said:


> Laurel is on Grain free Salmon Tunalini, and my other three are on Chicken A la Veggie right now but we use the different flavors as well. They like them all. No tear stains here. I do add green beans , carrots, or different veggies to their kibble. They also eat Fresh Pet as a topper on the kibble.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to feed my kids Fromm grain free kibble. I always try to avoid a grain free that contains potatoes, because I think that potatoes are ....well they are simple carbs with little nutritional value, and too much sugar. I fed salmontunalini and lamb and lentil. But, I quit feeding them kibble and have switched. They seemed fine, but now that they get raw frozen or freeze dried they seem more vibrant. 

One concern I had about the salmon is that it must be farm raised...how could you afford wild caught salmon? I am very much against farm raised salmon as it endangers the wild population, but being raised in stagnant, dirty conditions, doesn't have the touted health benefits of free swimming salmon. 

I do get the frozen at a local market, but everything else I buy from Chewy.com. They offer free shipping on $49 or more...and it it fast. Plus their prices are great. It is nice to support local business, but I love to order on line, get it the next day, and not worry about a thing.

PS MiMi continued to have tear staining on Fromm. It is diminishing now.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve's favorite is the grain free game bird, but he also like pork & peas and lamb & lentil. I've been very happy with Fromm, no issues.


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Henry is another fluff that loves Fromm. We get grain free and he eats all the flavors. In fact, right now he has some Lamb and Lentil in his living room bowl and Salmon Tunalini in his bowl in the bedroom. We free feed because our schedule is so hectic day to day - we are lucky because he only ever eats when he's hungry and never gorges himself. Occasionally I will have to sit with him and get him to eat if he hasn't had any food all day, but he will eat any and all Fromm flavors.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine loved Fromm's surf and turf and the chicken and vegetables. The girls had no problem with it but poor Lou had the staining and some tummy issues on it. I just think he's more sensitive. I've switched back to Wellness and its clearing up. I would try Fromm's and if you start seeing staining you can switch back.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I had Riley and Sissy on Fromm until Riley was diagnosed with MVD. They don't have a low protein kibble so we don't use it anymore. I will mention that Riley has never had tear stains and he is from the same lineage as Maggie, right?


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

sherry said:


> I had Riley and Sissy on Fromm until Riley was diagnosed with MVD. They don't have a low protein kibble so we don't use it anymore. I will mention that Riley has never had tear stains and he is from the same lineage as Maggie, right?


 Thanks, Sherry! Yes, if I remember correctly, they have the same great grandfather! The tear staining was an issue with my previous Maltese, so I feel lucky that we don't have that problem with ours! Hope Riley & Sissy are doing great!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for your responses and help! Well, I did read the comments about the salmon, so I got to consider that, but she sure seems to love the Surf & Turf so far!
I will wait a few days and introduce another sample I have, the Game Bird Recipe. As someone said, who can afford fresh wild salmon? But the Game Bird Recipe has fresh duck! lol 

But I will probably give Fromm's a try and see how it goes. And as someone else mentioned, I can always try something else if there are any problems!

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

While we are in the US I have been using grain free Salmon Tunalini from Fromms---mainly for Lisi as her teeth are soooo tiny. It takes her much longer to eat than it does Kitzi. Having said that they only get about 1/8th of a cup per day. I order from Chewys on line.
At night they get Stella & Chewys dehydrated raw venison (I tried but could not tolerate Duck, Duck Goose smell) or I alternate w/home cooked. I do add to a small amount of Stella & Chewys to keep the protein count down for Lisi.
I have only ever heard raving reviews from Life's Abundance. I do think it is a great food.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just started with Chewy.com...happy so far!


----------

